
Show HN: A web-based dashboard for your graphs - alexprengere
https://github.com/AmadeusITGroup/GraphDash
======
agnivade
Looks like a nice tool. But I didn't understand the requirement.

The README says that if I have a graph.svg and graph.txt in my directory, I
can put as many graphs and start the web server. Still not getting the use of
it.

~~~
alexprengere
I tried to clear up things in the README. The tool is inspired by Jekyll, it
will build a static website for your graphs (that you already have), and some
metadata you write to configure how the graphs will be displayed in the
website.

------
fiatjaf
I don't understand. "Graph" is a word with many meanings.

~~~
alexprengere
In this case, your svg/png/jpg files.

